# Help ID this BMX bike



## Pete (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi I have just picked up this older BMX bike.

It had a headbadge but that's missing. 
Has two mounting holes running horizontally across head tube.
The frame has a "V" shaped gusset between top tube, headtube and downtube;
and another between down tube and seat tubes.
Most unusual feature is a reinforcing tube between brake bridge and chainstay bridge,
roughly where you'd mount a kick stand.
Has a six digit serial number 34xxxx.
And another number, TH7803, which looks more like a date code to me. 
  (The 0 could be a letter O or Q however)
Bike has a Race, Inc sticker on seatpost, Oakley .5 grips, a Mongoose post clamp,
and California Lite "johar" pads. Makes a it seem like early 80's.
Looks like paint was stripped and frame repainted, but fork has orange paint on steerer. (assuming the fork belongs with this frame)
Any help appreciated.


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids (Mar 9, 2007)

*possibly a 24' concord*

it appears to have the wrong forks on it because if you look at the rear brake mount it is too far above the wheel. i believe it was a 24'' bike originally and i believe it to be a 1978 concord it should have 24'' forks too.
                                                                                    jeff


----------



## Pete (Mar 10, 2007)

stingraynut-w-kids said:


> it appears to have the wrong forks on it because if you look at the rear brake mount it is too far above the wheel. i believe it was a 24'' bike originally and i believe it to be a 1978 concord it should have 24'' forks too.
> jeff




No one's brought up 24" possibility yet.
I, and everyone else I suppose, assumed the cheap brake was just tossed on there; which is why it looks so wrong.
I'll have to check it out.
Thanks.


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 24, 2015)

weird


----------



## mongeese (Dec 1, 2015)

Possible Sanwa.


----------

